# Werner Karthaus: String quartet (1921)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The full score of the *String quartet c-minor (1921)* by German musicologist and composer *Werner Karthaus (1901-1971)* is now available for gratis download from my website:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/other-violin-manuscripts/
*

Here a short biography on the composer:

Werner Karthaus was a German musicologist and composer who was a renowned figure in the German music life in the first half of the 20th century. He composed 6 symphonies, a cello concerto, a capriccio for piano and orchestra, an opera "Doktor Eisenbart", chamber music and songs. His works were performed regularly in the 1930s and 40s, for example his first symphony was premiered 1940 in Essen under Albert Bittner, his second symphony 1942 in Remscheid under Horst Tanu Margraf.


----------

